# DC Metro Area Game



## Zarust (Oct 2, 2008)

I would like to find a game in the DC Metro area, I live in Alexandria, as well as been thinking about starting a 3.5 game if I could fine enough people interested in doing one.

Any suggestions/thoughts?


----------



## thud13x (Oct 3, 2008)

I might be interested in joining a 3.5 group.  I live in NE DC but can make it to Alexandria.  Prefer weekends.


----------



## Zarust (Oct 6, 2008)

Thud: Do you have an email address I could shoot you some of the ideas the group is kicking around? We are still trying to decide what will fit best into everyone's schedule, so we can get your take on things, as well as get an intro for you rolling.


----------



## Prestidigitalis (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm currently in a 4e game, but it's a long drive for me.  Alexandria would be a lot closer.  Are you talking about 4e now, or 3.5?


----------

